# 2nd pregnancy - induced v's elective c section



## lesley1978 (May 30, 2011)

Hi there,

I am currently 23 weeks pregnant and as time is coming closer I am unsure of what to do.

I went in to be induced with my daughter (now 5) at just over 38 weeks and although I got to the labour stage, I got to 6 cm's but her heart rate dropped and stayed low for too long, I ended up having an emergency c-section.

So, this time I have the choice of having an elective c-section or being induced again.

I really did want to try for a natural birth but I am worried that I will end up with the same result again

I am hoping that I go on my own and can get the natural birth I want but it just worries me that if I have to be induced again this may result in a c-section again.

I really don't know what to do.

Can you let me know your experience's?  I have been reading about alot ending up with emergency c-sections.

Thanks

Lesley x


----------



## Lizzzie (May 30, 2011)

Hi Lesley

I had an elective c-section because I had no choice.  It takes a lot of the romance out - you wake up knowing that today's going to be the day and by that night, you're holding your baby. I still don't have a clue what a contraction feels like.

But on the plus side, there was a sense of control most of the time. I wasn't frightened, or in unbearable pain, or having to make decisions while not really in a state to. I wasn't already exhausted when the op took place; everything could go according to plan because no drugs had already been given that might make a spinal block / other pain relief contraindicated. There was no stress connected with uncertainty (...is this induction going to work...?)  I also believe that I was in much less pain afterwards than a lot of the other patients who had emergency ones.
There were 3 elective c-sections that day and it was just like being a car n a production line, everything running smoothly.

WHat would I do next time?  Well, next time I don't expect to have a placenta previa so I guess it'll be ok to try for a natural birth. But if I had to be induced..... I think I'd ask for some figures on failed inductions (is it 10% likely to work? 50? 80?) and might well opt for an elective if the odds were unreasonably stacked against .


----------



## grahams mum (May 30, 2011)

hi i agree with lizzie i had elective c section first time and second time and listening other mums that had baby the same time like me a big percentage end up with ventuse or forceps deliveries with more stitches then me  so really  there is not  any easy option this time everything went wrong with my elective c section but now after 4 weeks i am back to normal .Ithink anyway when you are having an emergency section doctors preferred   to have the second as a planned section


----------



## newbs (Jun 1, 2011)

With my first daughter I had a natural birth after going into labour 2 weeks early, which was fine.  With my second daughter I was induced at 38 weeks and it all went very wrong and I ended up having an emergency c-section under general anaesthetic.  After reading a lot of posts it seems that it is very common so, personally, if I were to have a 3rd baby, I would opt for an elective c-section over another induction without hesitation.  Obviously that's just my opinion.  I hope all goes well for you whatever you decide.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Lesley

I'm 23 weeks too and having the same kind of thoughts as you - albeit this is my first pregnancy. It just seems that so many ladies on here have ended up having emergency c sections because of complications following induction. 

I asked a similar question to you a couple of weeks ago so you might find that thread useful: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=17442

Mrs H x


----------



## Monkey (Jun 14, 2011)

It's one I'm pondering, even then I'm not even pregnant with number 2 yet! 

I had a similar experience to you - induced at 38weeks, laboured to 10cm and pushed for 2 hrs, then had an emergency section. 

I'm fairly sure I'd opt for an elective next time, to be honest. Can you have a chat to your obs consultant about it? - I always understood that induction after a previous c-section was more restricted in terms of what could be used.


----------

